# Roboti >  Sumo-robot video pamācībs ar robotic SDK softu

## Epis

nejauši atradu intresantu video sēriju par to kā būvēt SUMo robotu izmantojot kompi un konkrētāk Visual Studio progu ar Robotic SDK pielikumu un tur viņi izmanto tos gatavos robotus arī laikam to RUMBA putekļsūcēju var ar šito progu var kodēt, tākā jakāds grib uztaisīt baigi advancēto robotu, vai arī modelēt viņa uzvedību tad skataties un brīnaties  ::  

http://channel9.msdn.com/tags/Robotics

man pašam šitas robotic SDK intresē CNC modelēšanā domāju ka tur vaidzētu būt kautkādiem trajektorīj kalkulātor kodiem un vispār pate visual studījas vide ir baigi foršā priekš simulēšanas un testēšanas. 
 es tagat pats lādēju video pamācibas un skatīšos kas tur kā notiek  ::

----------

